# Concealed weapons and your work place



## Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

The other thread about "concealed weapons not on premises" made me start thinking.  What do you all do about work?  Does your work know about your concealed weapons permit?  Do they allow you to carry at work? and what do they think about your whole enthusiasm with guns,self protection and weapons concealment?  or, is it that you all hold jobs like LEO, etc. where it isn't uncommon?

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 3, 2006)

Since I left the Army, I've had a couple jobs where they didn't allow it.  I ignored the policy and carried anyways.  Usually something small.  I never did get found out.  I always figured I'd rather be alive and out of a job than the alternative.

Jeff


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 3, 2006)

My work does allow concealed weapons for those employees who have an active carry permit.  It is written into the employee policy handbook.  However, we are not required to tell when we carry into the workplace.

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (Aug 3, 2006)

You read my mind, I was thinking about starting a similar thread 

My workplace does not have a written policy.

Although, I have had some colleauges tell me to pack.     That's a first!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 4, 2006)

Ceicei and Carol, what line of work are you in?


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm a junior partner in a small marketing/advertising firm. 6 employees including myself. I carry everyday.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm lucky in this regard...since I work E.P./security, my employer _paid_ for my CCW training and permit.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 4, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Ceicei and Carol, what line of work are you in?



I work for the State of Utah, Department of Workforce Services.  My title and duties change often.  Currently, I'm a Senior Eligibility Specialist.

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (Aug 4, 2006)

Engineering.  I work in a corporate environment, albeit off hours (which is why my colleague made the suggestion)


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> The other thread about "concealed weapons not on premises" made me start thinking. What do you all do about work? Does your work know about your concealed weapons permit? Do they allow you to carry at work? and what do they think about your whole enthusiasm with guns,self protection and weapons concealment? or, is it that you all hold jobs like LEO, etc. where it isn't uncommon?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know.


I can carry to work. I used to carry my .45 daily. But I really have since gotten out of the habit. However, we are a 24/7 operation and several of the overnight shift people conceal carry. I believe my boss (the company owner) is aware of it. Although, I am sure many of the employees are not aware of it. The other's in our office that do carry are former military and or former law enforcement.

Our office is pretty well armed on any given day....


----------



## Radhnoti (Aug 10, 2006)

Not only does my workplace forbid ME carrying on the premises, but my vehicle (which they essentially lease through the workday) is considered company property during work hours and I'm not allowed to have a firearm in it either.  I told them that if I get killed to or from work, and a firearm might have helped me, my family has been instructed to sue for multi-millions.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> The other thread about "concealed weapons not on premises" made me start thinking. What do you all do about work? Does your work know about your concealed weapons permit? Do they allow you to carry at work? and what do they think about your whole enthusiasm with guns,self protection and weapons concealment? or, is it that you all hold jobs like LEO, etc. where it isn't uncommon?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know.


 

No Waepons at work on your person.

No weapon at work in your vehicle.

Vehicle subject to inspection by security at anytime as are the employyes and visitors. 

We also do not allow cell phones with camara's


----------



## TomKat (Aug 27, 2006)

I carry my .45 auto at work every day.  I wear my shirt untucked though so that no customers know it.  My coworkers and my boss know it though.  A couple other coworkers carry too.  My boss encourages it.  No carry permit is required in the home or workplace, unless the workplace has it's own rules against it.  I am in the pawn business, and though we have never had an attempted robbery, the possibilty is always present.  Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

*MODERATOR NOTE:

Posts regarding the folding knife and combat use have been moved to this thread.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator
*


----------

